
The AI Revolution: Our Immortality or Extinction - Schwolop
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-revolution-2.html
======
Schwolop
This is part two* of a great long-form essay on the topic of a technological
singularity, and its impact on humanity. Even if the majority of HN users are
familiar with the concepts, the prose of this essay is very readable, and it's
a great piece with which to introduce non-technical people to the topic.

[*] Part one is here: [http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revolu...](http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revolution-1.html)

